# motor help



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I built a prop everything went great a smooth build. The wiper motor I used wasn't my first choice. I have two different ones and one was currently in another prop. Anyways got it built hooked up power supply and slight grinding noise and nothing. I know the motor works I did test it before using it. I did some research does it have to do with high speed/low speed wiring. I what it to push up am not sure if that is the problem, but it is very little weight. I have 5 wires coming off the back. Black, Blue w/ red stripe ( When power supply is connected to these two motor works), green w/ white stripe, white w/ yellow stripe, and white w/ black stripe. Would love some help getting this figured out.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, that grinding noise isn't too comforting. 

In the past when I was confronted with unknown wiper wiring (and couldn't find the schematic for the motor on the net), I would attach one wire from the power supply to the body of the motor and then use the other wire on each connection/wire to determine what each did. I would also typically try this out at a lower voltage (6 or 3 volts) to be on the safe side.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

grinding I believe is just due to motor trying to run


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I know that the black and blue make it run. I have tried numerous variations of other wires to see if I can get more power, but seem unable to. I am using an universal AC adaptor. You can change to voltage from 1.5 to 12. Is it my power source?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

how much current (Amps) does your power supply give out?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what wiper motor are ya using?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

If you're using one of those little Rat Shack wall-wart type power adapters, it's probably not able to supply anywhere near the amount of current your motor needs. Just to prove that your motor is okay you can hook it to your car battery. 

Then you need to find a supply that can supply at least a couple amps (might say on the motor how much it draws). You may be able to use a computer power supply; if you hook it to the 5v output it will run slower and should handle the current. Also search around here; there are a bunch of threads about power supplies you can use.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The motor I picked up a a salvage yard for $5. The place was kind of disorganized there is some writing on it that says 89 Honda. The power supply is a wall wart type. I found an "OLD" plug in battery for a video camera. I hooked up to it. It has to much power.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

there is no such thing as too much power - Tim Taylor!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

can you post pics of what you've got ? It might help understand whats going on.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Too much power as in it went too fast?


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

have you tried 12v from your car battery or motorcycle battery. Walwarts are usually milliamps of current. Just a thought, as I bought some off ebay and wired them to a battery to decipher the wire harness and that worked just fine. NEVER did end up using them, they are still in my parts bin of future projects.

PB


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

did you disconnect it from the prop to see if it worked-i think yu mention it did.
did you try helping the motor


----------

